# 1/18th mini what chassis



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

can some one get me going in the right direction I will be running dirt oval in the mini class and need to know what companys vehicle is best suited for this form of racing had a stock losi mini-t 5 years ago since sold it now getting back into it. need advice on tires,motor, shocks,esc, lipo, and again whos chassis. thanks in advance for the help.

mac


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*racing*

losi mini late model stock tires losi aftermarket aluminum shocks brp nose brace mini t spring set 4200 kv brushless system by castle and duratrax 1600mah lipo should be good o go this is how we run them in the mid west


----------

